# Anyone with experience with this breeder?



## nyc555 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and been lurking for a while. I've also been reading a lot about the breed and stumbled upon this breeder in Illinois, Teals Vizslas. They're breeding dogs seem very good with impressive references.

Just wanted to get some feedback on them.

Thanks.
NYC555


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We bought Riley from the Teal's. They were great. Gave us a lot of info up front and their dogs are actually bought by celebrities and professional athletes all the time. Riley is a beautiful pup, 8 months old yesterday. We are dealing with bordatello right now, but of course that isn't their fault. We have had him since he was about 9 weeks old. The only negative I would say is that when we picked him up, we mentioned what size of crate we had purchased for him and they laughed and said he wouldn't like any crate. They don't crate their animals. They have created a very dog friendly home. And he hates the crate no matter what methods we use. But not all dogs are alike.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

P.S.
We wouldn't trade Riley for the world.


----------



## nyc555 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a Teals Vizsla and she great. Dory does not mind the crate. We get so many compliment about how friendly and beautiful she is. Ron and Paula Teal are so nice and helpful. We are located in PA.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Was Teal's the one in Mattoon? I think that might mean Anabel is from there:

http://www.annabeldog.com/

Nevermind, I see they are in Delevan, IL. Definitely not Mattoon.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rascal Flatts owns 2 of Teals Vizslas too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A link to another post, for anyone considering this breeder. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/#/topics/12521?page=1


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think we can lock this thread down now,,,suffice to say that Teal V's *could* bring you all a heap of trouble and expense..pick wisely folks, do your research!


----------

